# betzie



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

there are still fish coming into the river. did ok fri and sat. they need to dredge that silt if possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doug Ulsh (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree with the closure of the mouth I was ther this past weekend seen a bunch of people watched and left never fished because that wasn't fishing in my book might as well had a boat with dredge nets and scooped them up but who am I to say I like fishing for the meat and the sport and in 4 years would like to continue to go up and do it time and time again so let the fish through to spawn and in 4 years we could do it again it's not rocket science


----------



## Kola (May 22, 2006)

Your license fee is how all great lakes salmon reproduce themselves. Keep buying your licenses and salmon will keep running. Snaggers and dried up rivers have no impact on future salmon runs. I say this to assure those worried about the species. They'll be back!!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Lots of pictures and updates here.

Let's all work for a perm fix to this issue into the future.


http://www.facebook.com/TheElbertaAlert


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Kola said:


> Your license fee is how all great lakes salmon reproduce themselves. Keep buying your licenses and salmon will keep running. Snaggers and dried up rivers have no impact on future salmon runs. I say this to assure those worried about the species. They'll be back!!


Thanks! When want the assurances from the clueless, we'll call!


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the facebook link Steelhead....lots of good information in there. For those of you with facebook, type in Elberta Alert on facebook and 'like' their page. They have numerous updates and photos of what is going on with the Betsie.

As of 5:15pm today, they DNR is shutting down the mouth area to the guys with shovels trying to help the fish. Fishing is still allowed, however, the 21 day period is also under review and, if overturned, the fishing ban in the mouth area would go into effect immediately instead of Oct. 10.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

the fish need it now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishtilldeath (Aug 20, 2011)

Cwick925 said:


> Dear god.. Poor fish.. anyone know when that was taken?


I was up there 3 times in 6 weeks and each time it was same. Freshly died fish everywhere. I walked out about half mile and checked the gills on a few fish. Was blood red they died couple hours before! Happens every morning!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Kola said:


> Your license fee is how all great lakes salmon reproduce themselves. Keep buying your licenses and salmon will keep running. Snaggers and dried up rivers have no impact on future salmon runs. I say this to assure those worried about the species. They'll be back!!


The sad thing is that you probably managed to keep a straight face while typing all of that epic fail. Key emphasis on the "epic fail" part. 

Ever heard of natural reproduction--you do realize that the Betsie doesn't get planted, correct?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

> The sad thing is that you probably managed to keep a straight face while typing all of that epic fail. Key emphasis on the "epic fail" part. Ever heard of natural reproduction--you do realize that the Betsie doesn't get planted, correct?


Amazing how hard some people will work at staying ignorant. The fact that the Betsie doesn't get plants is mentioned in this thread and the other long Betsie thread but Kola missed it entirely. Too bad so many folks think that information is a scary thing that will give them headaches. I don't think you'll have much luck convincing him


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

What do you guys expect from someone who goes by the name of the top bud of a maijuana plant.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> What do you guys expect from someone who goes by the name of the top bud of a maijuana plant.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wow I'm out of touch, had no idea. I suppose a lid isn't 5 bucks anymore either.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> The sad thing is that you probably managed to keep a straight face while typing all of that epic fail. Key emphasis on the "epic fail" part.
> 
> Ever heard of natural reproduction--you do realize that the Betsie doesn't get planted, correct?


the people with his type of thoughts are usually the type that are out there snagging. they use that argument to justify the way they "fish." they dont realize that many rivers dont receive plants. apparently they also havent heard that lake huron isnt fishing too hot lately either. sure thats not due to snagging or dry river mouths but it shows things are a little more sensitive than some people realize.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

kzoofisher said:


> Wow I'm out of touch, had no idea. I suppose a lid isn't 5 bucks anymore either.


Lids dont even exist no more :lol:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kola (May 22, 2006)

Wow! Opinions that differ are not welcome here.

It says alot about your character when someone with a different point of view is labeled a snagging, drug addicted idiot. 

I believe that the Chinook Salmon can not survive without the help of the stocking efforts of the DNR. It appears that there is more natural reproduction happening then there has been in the past. This is not to the point of stating that there is a viable and sustained Chinook population in Lake Michigan. With our improving environmental standards this is hopefully possible one day. Until then I'll tell you haters the same thing I tell the salmon... bite me. :rant:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Kola said:


> Wow! Opinions that differ are not welcome here.
> 
> It says alot about your character when someone with a different point of view is labeled a snagging, drug addicted idiot.
> 
> I believe that the Chinook Salmon can not survive without the help of the stocking efforts of the DNR. It appears that there is more natural reproduction happening then there has been in the past. This is not to the point of stating that there is a viable and sustained Chinook population in Lake Michigan. With our improving environmental standards this is hopefully possible one day. Until then I'll tell you haters the same thing I tell the salmon... bite me. :rant:


the betsie, pm, boardman and white are just a few examples of natural reproduction. not to mention some rivers that are stocked get about 50% returns of natural fish. manistee, muskegon, platte.
salmon would survive without stocking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Trout King said:


> the betsie, pm, boardman and white are just a few examples of natural reproduction. not to mention some rivers that are stocked get about 50% returns of natural fish. manistee, muskegon, platte.
> salmon would survive without stocking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Throw in the Boyne, Bear and Jordan rivers as well. None of them get a single salmon planted, but they all PACK with kings in the fall. They also all PACK with ripping hilljacks. You do get some adi clipped Medusa plants running, but nowhere near the same number as non clipped fish.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Trout King said:


> the betsie, pm, boardman and white are just a few examples of natural reproduction. not to mention some rivers that are stocked get about 50% returns of natural fish. manistee, muskegon, platte.
> salmon would survive without stocking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 The Boardman does indeed get a decent Salmon run but they are all stopped at the weir and don't reproduce in the river.

I am sure there is a straggler here & there that makes it upstream but I am having a hard time envisioning where between the bay and Sabin dam they would spawn.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

you cant get good king returns without stocking,yup never.you need baitfish too feed these salmon.when the bait runs out they starve,they can reperduce all they want.no food no live ah.watch how the dnr reduces plants this year,lol to save the baitfish population.so the salmon will survive.steelhead can adapt, kings fallout hard look at lake huron.kings use to spawn in farm ditches in lake huron, harbor beech. that did not help .STATE IS BROKE I PRAY THE KINGS WILL BE OKAY THANKS GRANHOLM LOL.no offanse it wont matter if the fash dont make it up one dam river .


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

-Axiom- said:


> The Boardman does indeed get a decent Salmon run but they are all stopped at the weir and don't reproduce in the river.
> 
> I am sure there is a straggler here & there that makes it upstream but I am having a hard time envisioning where between the bay and Sabin dam they would spawn.


i believe they do reproduce below the weir and a lot do above. how do you explain the massive numbers? also plenty make it above the weir before closure. a sickening amount of redds below the weir when they feel the need to dump. idk for sure though, but my vote would be for they can.

ausable steel,
yeah ive seen the fish while trout fishing in those rivers but didnt want to bring them up. ive seen kings fill in streams without plants from the up all the way down the state. i think they are prolific due to the non necessity to stay in the river long...giving rivers like the muskegon (marginal summer temps) a chance to pump out natural fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

